# debt collection agency gone bust



## whatatodo (7 Mar 2012)

Hi,I am looking for some advice regarding a debt I have been paying back through a debt collection agency,I found out earlier today that they ceased trading in December,even though money was leaving my account through a standing order each week.I have cancelled the standing order,but my bank have told me that there is nothing they can do.the companies website is still up,with no mention of the fact that they have closed down.the financial regulator said they were not registered,and that the company registration number was bogus,and all they could suggest was to make a complaint to the gardai,any suggestions would be most helpful.


----------

